# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Эксперты по безопасности: Skype необходимо запретить

## ALEX(XX)

Эксперты по безопасности высказывают мнение, что нужно запретить сотрудникам использовать Skype на рабочем месте, точно так же, как запрещены IM-пейджеры и другие P2P-программы. 

Консалтинговая компания Info-Tech отныне официально рекомендует корпоративным клиентам блокировать доступ работников к программе Skype. Такие рекомендации даются на основании мнений экспертов по безопасности. 

Программа Skype работает по туннельному протоколу типа «точка-точка», насквозь пробивая файрвол. Это является потенциальной угрозой для корпоративной сети, поскольку через незащищенный канал во внутреннюю сеть могут проникнуть совершенно любые программы. По мнению экспертов, этот канал может взломать и использовать в своих целях даже самый заурядный хакер. 

«Компании, которые уже запретили использование P2P-приложений, таких как IM, должны добавить Skype в список запрещенных программ», — сказано в официальной рекомендации Info-Tech, разосланной всем клиентам фирмы. 

«Примерно 17 млн зарегистрированных пользователей Skype используют этот сервис в деловых целях, — говорит Росс Армстронг (Ross Armstrong), аналитик Info-Tech. — Пока организация не определит, в каких случаях использование Skype приемлемо, и не выработает соответствующие правила, это 17 млн возможностей для хакера проникнуть в корпоративную сеть». 

Аргументы против Skype. 

* Программа не соответствует стандартам, что позволяет ей вместе со всеми своими уязвимостями проходить через файрволы. 

* Криптографическая защита Skype является закрытой и уязвимой для атак типа «человек-в-середине». К тому же до сих пор остается нерешенным вопрос об управлении криптоключами.

* Предприятия, использующие Skype, рискуют оказаться в коммуникационной изоляции относительно тех, кто заблокировал этот сервис. 

* Skype — незаметная, неотслеживаемая и неконтролируемая программа, которая может использоваться в незаконных целях. 

* Вопрос о том, является ли VoIP-соединение официальным телефонным звонком с юридической точки зрения, до сих пор не решен. Использование Skype лишь усугубит проблему в случае судебного разбирательства. 


Источник: securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## orvman

Кажись я понял к чему это все клонится.
Не удивлюсь, если фирму Info-Tech проинвестировал Микрософт, либо этот бренд как-то фигурирует там...
Цель известна - прибить Skype. А потом Микрософт выпустит подобный софт. Как продукт Микрософта данный софт можно будет не рекламировать, бренд раскрученный, юзеры сразу подхватят.

----------


## notemaniac

первый раз слышу такое  :Huh: 
работаю в компании связаной с безопасностью
у всех мсн, ася, и скайп...
если когото захотят сломать - проще сейчас заплатит админу или тому кто на инфе сидит в компании, чем вазюкатся с этим TCP/IP.....
всегда найдется тот кто сможет манипулировать сознанием людей
мало разбирающихся в данной ситуации.
на этом много раз были собраны немалые деньги...
частенько приходя к клиенту обнаруживаеш в системе такие чудеса,
просто плакать хочется. спашиваеш  - зачем?
- аа, я слышал, а там сказали...
 :Embarassed:

----------


## Tra1toR

идиоты они

----------


## maXmo

> Программа Skype работает по туннельному протоколу типа &#171;точка-точка&#187;, насквозь пробивая файрвол


лол... какая злобная прога

----------


## orvman

> какая злобная прога


Ага, точна.
Видать автор(ы) статьи не знает(ют) что такое вообще Динамическая фильтрация.

----------

